# SSOTM Voting February 2016



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

*Voting SSOTM Feruary 2016*​
*Please pick one.*

 joe_mcdogwad - Ebony and Osage 2421.24%You'llshootyoureyeout - The Brass Pounder1210.62% Metropolicity - MGG Armarelo Corker Unnatural00.00%Chepo - Petrona65.31%Can Opener - Can-able43.54% toolmantf99 - Stormtrooper65.31%Slingshotnew - Horible43.54%Jos - Colt54.42% Metroplicity - MGG Red Oak Cutlass65.31%Tremoside - The Slant2824.78% alfshooter - Hawthorn 10.88% ChapmanHands - Bark and Burl32.65%Noobshooter - A Christmas Gift1412.39%


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Without further ado, here are your choices! :woot:

Vote now!!!

joe_mcdogwad - Ebony and Osage









You'llshootyoureyeout - The Brass Pounder









Metropolicity - MGG Armarelo Corker Unnatural









Chepo - Petrona









Can Opener - Can-able









toolmantf99 - Stormtrooper









Slingshotnew - Horible









Jos - Colt









Metroplicity - MGG Red Oak Cutlass









Tremoside - The Slant









alfshooter - Hawthorn









ChapmanHands - Bark and Burl









Noobshooter - A Christmas Gift


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Voted


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Voted!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Voted. Is it just me or is this getting harder and harder to pick a winner ?


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you Beanflip for the thread! Awesome shooters presented!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

Voted!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Voted!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Voted


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Voted!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wave: :bowdown:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Voted.


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

Voted!


----------



## Baggin712 (Nov 10, 2015)

Voted! After careful consideration and changing my mind several times.


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

VOTED


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A little shy of 80 votes so far! Let's see 200 votes, members.... get out and vote!!!! Lots of choice selections. Originality, difficulty, function, finish, overall appeal...lots of criteria to consider.


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Voted.

(Seems like a good way to up my count)


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

fsa46 said:


> Voted. Is it just me or is this getting harder and harder to pick a winner ?


That's about where I was at! I had three that just would not narrow down to one.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

hard every time!

but I still had a favourite


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Voted, Wow was that ever hard. Piney Creek


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

What a good month! Holy cow!


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Voted! Best of luck to all.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Get your vote in! Poll will close at 10pm central standard time.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

I would vote for the Brass Pounder, but is there a right way to vote?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Steve32 said:


> I would vote for the Brass Pounder, but is there a right way to vote?
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sorry. Not quite sure what you mean.


----------

